# Help! Sentra not starting



## seanbmc (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello,
My 1999 1.6L automatic sentra sat in my apt complex for the past few weeks. I returned back in town and it will not start. I have had the battery tested and it was fine. I replaced the negative terminal connector because it was not tight. Here is a video of it attempting to start: 



The car does that 'whirrr' or 'wheez' sound after the second start. Never heard that before on a dead car, so that might help diagnose. 

I am thinking it could be starter, and read you can give it a thwack to unfreeze it or get it started one more time to take to shop. I CANNOT find this starter. I am stuck in my apt complex lot with minimal tools to actually work on the car. I found a picture here on someone else's nissan where the starter is located near the negative ground, but mine does not appear to be in same location. (or I just cannot see it) I took this picture from the drivers side where you can see the ground wire bottom center.









Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, the starter is not "frozen" because the engine wouldn't be turning over if it was. But to answer your question: you need to get under the car to see the starter. It's above the right side axle and below the intake manifold. There's usually a support bracket that runs from the intake manifold to the bottom of the engine block in the way of it. 
Does sound like it's laboring a little. Was the battery load tested? Are the plugs fouled with fuel? Dirty throttle body and/or improper base idle setting and/or faulty IACV could lend to these issues. So can too slow of a crank speed from the starter motor. I would start by checking your plugs. If fouled plugs are the cause, once you get it started, warm up the engine and adjust the timing and base idle per the FSM procedure. 
Another trick before you start removing parts: try depressing the gas pedal all the way to the floor and keep it there while attempting to start, much like one would on a carburator equipped engine that's flooded. Sometimes this works.


----------



## seanbmc (Jul 3, 2010)

Thank you for the reply. I will do the spark plugs tomorrow evening so maybe that will be one more thing I can cross off. 

I dont think the battery was load tested, they just hooked it up to a small machine. Its an 09 battery so its a few years old. Ive also tried jumping the car twice and it made no difference being hooked up when starting.

I am not sure if I can do anything with the IACV with limited tools, and honestly not sure what to look for there. 

Maybe the plugs will yield more information, thanks!


----------



## cmraguilar (Jan 3, 2011)

Just before you parked it for the few weeks did you quickly move it? The engine may be flooded. I was doin work on mine and had started the car, moved it quickly, then turned it back off. Long story short...even after sitting for three weeks, it still wouldn't start. It sounded a little similar to yours, but a little different. Check out the following post and read a little about it.


http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/163787-car-wont-start-current-present-wires.html#post1325937

Try pulling the fuel pump fuse, starting it a few times, put the fuse back in and then try starting a few more times. Remember let the starter cool in between each crank or you'll fry it...15 second cranks at most.

Good luck.


----------



## seanbmc (Jul 3, 2010)

I did move it very quickly before I left. Moved it real fast to a new parking space.

I read the thread and tried to start it with my foot all the way down on throttle. It actually started up some and I thought I was good. I released the throttle and it died right away. I waited a few minutes and tried to do it again but it would not get close to starting. 

I can go pull the fuel pump fuse and try that, if I can find a flashlight. I am guessing if fuse it pulled no fuel will get to engine, thus using/clearing what may be there? The fused back in it may be ok?


----------



## seanbmc (Jul 3, 2010)

Pulled the fuse, cranked a few times. Fuse back in and it started up!

Still worried though that its a sign of a bigger problem. My commute to work is an hour each way, so I dont wanna get stranded down there. Does this point to a failing fuel pump? Or did I really just flood it swapping parking spaces 2 weeks ago?


----------



## cmraguilar (Jan 3, 2011)

Well I can't honestly speak on the fuel pump issues, but this solved my problem and I haven't had a problem in 3 weeks. Just keep it in mind while moving the car quickly.


----------



## seanbmc (Jul 3, 2010)

Awesome, well thank you so much for your help! I didnt think I would get it running without towing it in and forking over some bucks. You rock!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

These engines tend to be prone to flooding easily after a long sit. Sometimes injector leakdown can be a culprit. Other times improper base idle setting and/or ign. timing adjustment can have affect. The IACV controls an air port used to control and maintain engine idle, both cold and hot. If the base idle is improperly set, it will affect the IACV operation. I usually recommend cleaning out the throttle body if it is dirty or varnished prior to making any adjustments. Run the engine for 2 mins at 2000 RPM. SHut the enging off and disconnect the TPS. Restart the engine. Rev engine 2 or 3 times to 2000-3000 RPM and then let idle with all accessories "off." Check ignition timing with timing light and adjust to spec. if necessary. Then, check the idle speed and adjust as necessary using the idle adjustment screw on the IACV. Adjust to 725 +/- 50 RPM. Turn engine off and reconnect TPS.


----------

